# Can not extend C drive.



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2008)

The C partition that I created for Windows Vista is running low on space, and I want to extend the size of it, but the option is grayed out, anything idea?

Thanks.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 13, 2008)

Run disk clean up make sure all temp folders are empty, you could all so stop system restore and start it again that will clear all of the restore points saved even tweak it a little so it don't take as much space too.

There's programs like Partition Magic that will do that sort of thing for you but all ways back up for data before just in case.

Like WTF if taking 48GB of space anyways ?.  Maybe just a clean up might solve your issue.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2008)

I already done that, I have 11GB free space, but I still want to extend it, I just want to know why it grayed out.

I just re-installed Windows few days ago, and it's I don't have any other drives to backup, I have alot of media on other drives, so I don't want to mess up.

Beside, I'm not sure about Partition Magic, it worked well for XP, but I'm not sure about Vista.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2008)

See if your drive e shows a shrink volume option,  if it does,  then just shrink it by the amount you want to add to drive c.  Then free space should appear that allows you to extend c.  I myself prefer paragon hard disk manager to do stuff like this.  I haven't played with vista's extending and shrinking feature yet,  but looks like it should work.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I already did that, that's why there is ~10GB Unallocated space.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2008)

Then you'll need a 3rd party utility like paragon hard disk manager 2009 or similar (acronis for one) which run fine under vista,  and can make a boot cd/dvd that you can also boot from and do your resizing.
Paragon for instance,  allows you to shrink the partition from the front,  instead of just the back,  so your other partition will be able to use the free space.
Edit:  just looked at vista,  it doesn't have the option to shrink from the front,  so you will need a 3rd party utility for sure.


----------



## ktr (Dec 13, 2008)

You will have to move E: drive first. So expand E: drive to take that 10gb of space, then shrink it from the left...so that you can expand C: drive.

You cannot have C:---E:---C:  
It must be C:---E:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

thats the drawback of having multiple partitions on a HD, always run out of space, best to have a C Drive, a Drive for the Swap Space only (10GB 7200 If Possible), and then a Data Drive, if you need more space add more drives.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2008)

ktr said:


> You will have to move E: drive first. So expand E: drive to take that 10gb of space, then shrink it from the left...so that you can expand C: drive.
> 
> You cannot have C:---E:---C:
> It must be C:---E:



How do shrink it from the left?


----------



## ktr (Dec 13, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> How do shrink it from the left?



I guess you need a 3rd party software like acronis disk director.

Try out the trial version: http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/download/diskdirector/

There is a move partition function in that program.


----------

